# D-Day.



## IKE (Jun 6, 2018)

Please take a moment today to remember all of the men that fought and died 74 years ago.






All gave some but some gave all.


----------



## Lara (Jun 6, 2018)

So many brave men...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 6, 2018)

_"They fought together as brothers in arms; they died together and now they sleep side by side...To them, we have a solemn obligation — the obligation to ensure that their sacrifice will help make this a better and safer world in which to live."_ Fleet Adm. Chester W. Nimitz


https://www.abmc.gov/cemeteries-memorials/europe/normandy-american-cemetery#.WxfOrUgvzIU


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 6, 2018)




----------

